# Colors pics



## plasturion (Sep 30, 2017)

Colors - best ds homebrew stil in use....



 
I know that's copy, but long time I didn't draw anything, lacks in techniques, looking for style.


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

you drew this on the ds? impressive


----------



## plasturion (Sep 30, 2017)

yes, thanks ^^'


----------



## MartyDreamy (Sep 30, 2017)

Pretty nice!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 30, 2017)

woow thats amazing
also i use a lot Colors 3D on my 3ds


----------



## plasturion (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks for all your likes, that motivate me to further work.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 30, 2017)

plasturion said:


> Thanks for all your likes, that motivate me to further work.


stay doing more dude, your work is great


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

better than i could ever do. keep up the good work


----------



## plasturion (Oct 6, 2017)

Another pic in Colors. 
Based on some fanart almost 1:1 with a little change(Nick head direction and I'm not furry, I just like western cartoon style), this time tried to simulate pencil and outline pen. (why there's no layers in Colors?). 
Tell the truth, due to my lack of imagination I couldn't draw it without picture base, but I noticed interesting thing. 
After I finished this drawing(let's say is done;>), when I close my eyes I can imagine many various face emotions, perspectives of last drawn picture, they just appear very random, but in very short time, so I can't even good remember. So maybe I have imagination too, just need to train somehow like a simple draw exercise copying others art or use them as reference.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 6, 2017)

it's colors or colors3D, DS or DSi ?
I think Layers were added in Colors 3D.

The first DS console have the Stylus pressure level working fine with Colors 

I did one in ColorsDS once, but it was on a PhatDS, without a good retro light, and once I saved the picture the colors were a little different when displayed on a PC.

edit:
here was mine:
https://gbatemp.net/posts/4233509/


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 6, 2017)

Cyan said:


> it's colors or colors3D, DS or DSi ?
> I think Layers were added in Colors 3D.
> 
> The first DS console have the Stylus pressure level working fine with Colors
> ...


yes colors 3D have layers, but just 5, i wish we could add more


----------



## plasturion (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm using Colors v1.1 DS and I have nds lite. That's cool colors 3d have layers. I have to live without them or buy 3ds :}


----------

